# Hamilton County Parks Bass Tournaments



## Mike Jones (Apr 14, 2004)

There will be a series of six tournaments starting April 29TH and concluding on September 9TH. They wil be held at either Miami Whitewater or Winton Woods. They cost is $40.00 per team plus boat rental. They will pay back 100% per each event. I have a flyer with all the details I can e-mail anyone that is interested. E mail is [email protected]


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

just wondering who is running them this year? You going to fish or just let brent and graig do their thing?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

im not working for any of the parks this year so i plan on fishing the tournaments, a friend of mine fished them last year and had a good time. i thought the first one this year was at sharon woods on the 21st?


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a scedule that I can e-mail you or attach if someone can tell me how. The first one is at Miami Whitewater on April 29Th, the first one at Winton isn't until June 3RD.


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 14, 2004)

Brent and a friend will be running them this year. I hope to fish some maybe with Greg. Hope you fish a remember Brent telling me when you won one. The level of competition is very good in these events.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

i just called graig to see what he was up and how many sheds he found this year. He asked if I wanted to fish with him, We used to be partners til he started fishing with brent. 

And the level of competition is very good at these small tournaments.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The first one is April 21st at Sharon Woods at least that is according to the Hamilton County Parks website and their online flyer....

http://www.greatparks.org/rec_fishing/07&#37;20Fish Tourneys.pdf

Either way I plan on trying to get out and fish a few if not all of them...


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

these are open tournaments that we are discussing, they are different and have nothing to do with the county tournaments. These open tournaments pay back cash, not county gift certificates.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ah ok...I think the clears up the confusion.


----------

